# Durango & Silverton steam train at the Iron Horse Inn



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

We stayed the night in Durango, Colorado at the Iron Horse Inn. The Durnago & Silverton runs behind the inn so I got some pictures and film as the last train went by for the evening.

The next day we actually rode on the train. I'll post some pictures of that later.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice! Looking forward to your next pics.


----------

